
An ancient Greek algorithm could reveal all-new prime numbers - CarolineW
http://www.sciencealert.com/an-ancient-greek-algorithm-could-be-the-key-to-finding-new-prime-numbers
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/new-take-on-an-
anc...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/new-take-on-an-ancient-
method-improves-way-to-find-prime-numbers/)

------
jjgreen
... but where is the link to the paper (or implementation)?

